# The Career for a Shepherd



## Sirindu (May 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am a sophomore in college with many interests yet still little direction as to a career path after I finish things up at the university. When asked what I consider my purpose or goal to be in life, I immediately identify it in this way: I have always been a type of advisor or shepherd to friends, family, and often strangers. People come to me for someone to hear about their troubles and to receive spiritual or intellectual suggestions/guidance. I am bright, but not brilliant. But I am patient and kind and am more interested in helping a person think through their problems than attempting to give them a straightforward answer.

Many people have suggested that I should pursue professional counseling or teaching. The problem is that I have seen these roles played out in society and I'm afraid they would greatly clash with some finer points of my personality. I am incredibly frustrated by control and the impositions of societal institutions. Working with the government and under such specific and stifling guidelines in either a counseling or teaching position would frustrate me to no end.

So, in case this would ring true with anyone who might have a suggestion- I am simply looking for some helpful thoughts. What is the best career path/life path for a person with such a disposition to advise/shepherd people outside of a system?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## amon91 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd still become a counselor and try to crush those guidelines from the inside. Be vocal about what you don't like and if it makes sense, you'll most likely gain followers.

Another possibility would be starting your own business, that way you could play by your own rules. But of course that's not for everyone.


----------

